# Pumpkin Seed- Kidded! Pics pg2



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Our doe Pumpkin Seed looks like she is getting ready to have her kids! She was pen bred before we bought her with a guesstimate due around end of May.... Well we have been watching her closely and she is now in her maternity ward  
She looks to have dropped, udder pretty full, has colostrum at end of her teats, and also has had amber discharge all day today. She pigged her grain, but won't touch the alfalfa. Heres to hoping for some babies soon! 
I wanted to get new pictures tonight but forgot the camera :doh:

Here is Pumpkin from a few weeks ago....


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Pumpkin Seed*

Welcome to GS! She is a beautiful doe! Sounds like she's close. I think the full moon last night brought all these girls into birth-mode. Good luck!


----------



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: Pumpkin Seed*

she is such a pretty goat, she sounds like she will go very soon


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Pumpkin Seed*

Well with a full udder and the discharge she sounds close, how are her ligaments? Pumpkin is a really pretty girl!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Pumpkin Seed*

Welcome! She's such a pretty doe! Is she a ff? I'm assuming you like pink...so I'll wish for :girl: :girl: and an easy delivery! Good luck!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Pumpkin Seed*

Thank You! We think she is lovely too, but may be a bit biased :greengrin:

She is not a first freshener, I believe she has had many kiddings (not sure how many though).
We actually have one of her bucklings (Midori) who we bought with his sister (since sold) and then got the chance to buy her. :stars:

She is an Old Mountain Farm doe bred to a Rosasharn buck who was sold to a farm in North Carolina after Pumpkin was bred.
Yes- we are hoping for doelings, but healthy kids are all I am asking for! :greengrin:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Pumpkin Seed*

Hoping for a very healthy uneventful deliveyr with lots of doelings! :girl: :girl: :girl:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Pumpkin Seed*

First of all. Welcome to the oat spot. Glad you are here.

Boy she must be in heaven in all that beautiful grass. I am still praying for rain so we can get some better looking pastures. I could only pray to have a place for the to eat that looks as good as your place.

Do you know how to feel for the ligaments? If so what do they feel like. I never use them as a 100% tell tell sign but as a good idea.

Here ray: that you get beautiful does.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Pumpkin Seed*

She definately sounds close, she sure is a pretty doe  :girl: :girl:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Pumpkin Seed*

Any News???????


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Pumpkin Seed*

Nothing yet!
same as yesterday :roll: I have a feeling shes going to hold out for a few days :shrug: 
If we dont have any babes tomorrow I will get some pictures of her :wink:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Pumpkin Seed*

Well since Pumpkin is intent on holding those kiddos in.....we decided to get pictures of our set of triplets born 4/16 instead! :wink:

Here is Mirage :girl: 









This is Echo :boy: 









And last is Fern :girl:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Pumpkin Seed*

Oh, they are just adorable!


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Pumpkin Seed*

What a color and cute group of kids- really splashy colors.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Pumpkin Seed*

Cuties! Come on Pumpkin!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Pumpkin Seed*

oh my your triplets remind me of my quads - I have 3 that are broken chamoise like your two and then 1 that is EXACTLY like Fern all out of the same doe this year. Hehe


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Pumpkin Seed*

OH my gosh, They are adorable. Congratulations. I hope Pumpkin goes soon just so you don't go crazy


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Pumpkin Seed*

Well we have triplets! Born this morning. Hubby says its two boys and a girl. :dance: Going out to check them now and take a few pictures! :dance:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Pumpkin Seed*

Yeah! Congrats! Can't wait for pics!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Pumpkin Seed*

triplet, wow. Congratulations. That is wonderful. Yep, can wait to see them.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Pumpkin Seed*

Here they are!
I cant believe the size difference in these kids! :shocked:

The BIG boy- and probably a buck prospect for us. :greengrin: 








The Girl (normal size!)- undecided if we will hang onto her or not yet...








The TINY boy- probably sold already as a wether....








And all together so you can see the size difference!








You can just see the doelings head in this one..


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh my gosh I LOVE the babies - all of them!!! 

You sure had some pretty kids this year!  

Give everyone kisses for me - including mommas!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW, there is a big difference in size, but you know there are always those that have to take all the goodies from the others. Just make sure that the little ones gets his fair share of the food. He is the one you will really have to watch out for.

They are adorable.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Thank you thank you!

It has been a triplet year so far, we have had 4 sets of triplets so far and one set of twins! :dance: 

Yep- the little guy is doing well..up and about, just checked him. He got an extra nutri drench though just in case.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Beautiful kids! Congrats! Wow 4 set of trips!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations!!!! They're beautiful!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

What cuties!!!!!!! Major Congrats to you and Pumpkin Seed!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations! :stars: Those are some very pretty kids....even the trips you posted earlier in the thread. Pumpkin did a very good job too...the littlest buckling puts me in mind of my Chief when he was a baby..way dinky!! The bigger buckling and the doeling are almost a matched set with their color pattern..very cute! :boy: :boy: :girl:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

They are beautiful!!!! Congrats!! :stars:


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

Congrats :leap: Mine had triplets and the sizes were alot like yours except mine were all boys :GAAH: I love the coloring on yours goats. Those babies are very cute.

Suellen
From warm and :sun: Utah


----------

